# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Nhờ các bác giúp đỡ phần điện CNC - Mach3

## taka.1503

Em đang có dự định làm 1 em CNC.
Em đã có trong tay một số linh kiện như sau:







Em đấu nối như sơ đồ sau:



Nhưng step hoạt động cà tưng. Có lúc em test X thì cả Y, Z đều quay. Có lúc em test tới thì nó lại lùi. Có lúc nó lại giật giật giống phê cần =))
Đại loại là thế các bác ạ!

Nhưng khi em đấu 2 con DC Servo này thì nó lại hoạt động bình thường, tới lùi rất êm mượt.



Các bác giúp em tìm nguyên nhân khiến nó bị tình trạng "nhiễu" như vậy với ạ!

----------


## CKD

Em thấy cái 5V bác đấu cho các driver bị sai chổ.
Ngay hàng domino của các output. Bác sẽ thấy 2 pin gnd và 5V.

Để cấp tín hiệu cho driver thì phải dùng 2 thằng này (đánh dấu vàng)

----------

khoa.address, taka.1503

----------


## taka.1503

> Em thấy cái 5V bác đấu cho các driver bị sai chổ.
> Ngay hàng domino của các output. Bác sẽ thấy 2 pin gnd và 5V.
> Để cấp tín hiệu cho driver thì phải dùng 2 thằng này (đánh dấu vàng)


Em đã chuyển sang cổng domino hàng out như bác hướng dẫn có cải thiện hơn 1 chút là trục Y quay tít, tiến-lùi ok. 
Nhưng trục X-Z thì lại đứng im, không nhúc nhích luôn!

----------


## CKD

Bác có cắm usb cấp nguồn cho bob không?

Tình trạng của bác em cũng chẵng rỏ. Em tự tin với con bob này vì đã dùng rất nhiều, phải vài chục á. Em đấu phát là chạy à. Có cái đấu full, không có test kiểu này. Nên cũng chẵng biết là nó thừa hay thiếu cái gì.

----------


## taka.1503

- E đã cấp nguồn USB (led nguồn đã sáng), cắm cáp LPT, cấp nguồn 24V (led nguồn đã sáng)
- E khúc mắc chỗ là lắp mấy con DC Servo vẫn bình thường bác ạ, còn lắp mấy con step này là bị chập cheng.

----------


## imechavn

Bác kiểm tra lai turning và vận  tốc, gia tốc xem, có thể dc servo của bác đáp ứng đc còn step thì ko.

----------


## taka.1503

> Bác kiểm tra lai turning và vận  tốc, gia tốc xem, có thể dc servo của bác đáp ứng đc còn step thì ko.


Em cũng đã thử cài nhanh, chậm... Các kiểu lại rồi bác ạ, đã bật-tắt cấp xung thấp, cao.

----------


## taka.1503

Cảm ơn tất cả các bác quan tâm! 
Em test từng driver, step, đổi qua lại cuối cùng phát hiện 1 con step nó gây tình trạng này.
E thay nó và đã ok!

----------

CKD

----------

